

NYSE and Bloomberg go open source - helwr
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/nyse-euronext-and-bloomberg-bring-open-symbology-to-data-feeds-2010-03-18

======
kierank
It's not open source though. It's an open standard listing (all?) the items
that one could access using Bloomberg's internal standardised naming scheme
from a Terminal.

~~~
nailer
Indeed. This kind of thing really irks me: the military talking about 'open
source' intelligence when they just mean publicly published intelligence, or
creeps like Calacanis using in his interview today in some other odd way.

~~~
kierank
As far as I know the use of the term "Open Source" intelligence in the
military has no link to Open Source software.

~~~
nailer
Yes, that's what I'm complaining about.

